# Stanley 2x4 clamps - once more



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

I see these have been talked about but nobody really using. I just saw these on sale at Menards for $14.99 and thought maybe now is the time to pick up a pair to play with.


















And this guy seems to have the most thorough review I have read:

By C. MacPhail
This review is from: Stanley STHT83166 2-Inch by 4-Inch Clamp (Tools & Home Improvement)
Vine Customer Review of Free Product (What's this?)
.
They got a lot of things right.

These are good for a lot of special situations. Clamps of any length. Spreaders of any length. Grabby clamps added to your saw horses. (See Note 1.) You could make a huge C-clamp out of 2×4's and plywood.

For everyday use, real parallel clamps (Jet, Bessey, Jorgensen, Peachtree) would have more clamping force and side-reach with less hassle. But most occasional users don't have the $$$ or the space for major-league clamps in all various lengths.

PROs:


Versatile
Thoughtfully designed
- Space-saving (re-use 2×4's rather than store them)
- Lower cost than pro clamps

OKs:

- They know how to stand still without tipping over

CONs:

- Set-up time-You probably need to bolt clamps to the 2×4 (see Tip).
- Plastic faces have a waffle pattern that can mar softwoods.
- Possible failure point: the plastic shoe on the screw end (see Note 2).

- - - Tip - - -

1/4-inch bolts are needed if you want the best clamping force and parallel-ism. Get some Philips-head bolts. 2-1/2" bolts will work if you're good at drilling perpendicular holes. Or use four 1-inch bolts per clamp with 3/16" holes in the 2×4 for tight self-threading.

- - - Pricing - - -

The amazon price bounces between 20 and 27. There's an "Online Price Alert" that will email you whenever this or any amazon product dips below your target price. Google it. It's nicely done. Or try camelcamelcamel, which also shows price history.

- - - Notes - - -

Note 1: The clamps come apart, so you can fasten them to the top 2×4 of your saw horses (without dis-assembling the saw horses).

Note 2: The plastic shoe on the screw-end seems like the weakest link. For thick work, it's no problem, but if your work is 3/4" thick or less, there can be a lot strain on this piece. But I have not proven this out.

Seems to be more of a jobsite tool but I think I shall get a pair to :have around:.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

The jaws look kind of stubby, do they work well for you?


----------

